

Draggabilly - JS library to make elements draggable - areski
http://draggabilly.desandro.com/

======
duopixel
This is great, it even provides hardware acceleration for browsers that
support CSS 3D transformations (which is important on mobile devices), all
without the overhead of jQuery UI.

------
joeyespo
This is excellent!

Any plans on doing the same thing for resizing?

------
bkyan
What is bower? The link to it from your page appears to be broken...

~~~
chenglou
Twitter's package manager for JS. <http://bower.io>

------
ellisonleao
Nice one!

